# How have your T's escaped?



## Endagr8 (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been in the hobby for roughly 7 years and have owned 6 T's. I've never had an escape (knock on wood), but I was wondering how exactly tarantulas manage to escape from their enclosures. I keep all my T's in kritter keepers or aquariums with metal-framed screen tops; has anyone had escapes with similar setups? How exactly do they escape? What species are escape artists?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 3, 2009)

A lot of the time it is the keepers fault. 

Keeping them in a container with holes that are to big and they come back to find they have been caring for dirt for a few days, weeks or more.

The lid that is not quite back on all the way and gets pushed off.

The lid that NEVER makes it back on the tank for some reason. <<<<<(guilty) 

Keeper opens the lid and the little goober is laying in wait for that precise moment and bolts out the container and dashes for freedom behind the one thing in the room that can't be moved with out a few people present to move the item. 

That is the kind of thing that revolves around most escapes imo.


----------



## bobsleaf (Jan 3, 2009)

No escapes as of yet. Tanks that contain a real nasty little fella in have a book or something heavy on top. My wallet is no good for this purpose, btw.


----------



## Arachnobrian (Jan 3, 2009)

No escapes to mention lately.

But the one escape many years ago was due to a poorly fitting screen lid.

My past MM P. murinus gave it his best, this one managed to push the screen up with large rocks on it. The weight of the rocks always won, but it was supprising to see.

In my small collection my large B. smithi male, and an A. seemani female challenge the lid every once and a while.

I'd imagine any mature male would try.


----------



## barabootom (Jan 4, 2009)

I had a thousand plus parahybana slings escape once.  I had a sac in a plastic shoebox and the slings decided to disperse all at once.  First, I wasn't expecting it, and second, I didn't realize they were small enough to climb under the plastic lid.  I came home from work and founds the slings all over the apartment.  They were everywhere, on the furniture, on the walls, on the ceiling, all over the carpet.    It took me many hours to catch as many as I could.  

I've never had any large T escape.  I had an 8 in centipede escape once but I found it quickly.  Other than that, I used to keep a snake without a cage.  It was a green tree snake from the Phillipines and I let it live in a large potted tropical plant in my apartment.  It blended right in and rarely left the plant.  People who stopped by to visit never even knew it was there.  I released anoles in the plant to feed it.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 4, 2009)

haha yeah i keep my mantids cage free, i just let them chill on a plant in the T room, they never leave it and i just feed em roaches


----------



## MizM (Jan 4, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Keeper opens the lid and the little goober is laying in wait for that precise moment and bolts out the container and dashes for freedom behind the one thing in the room that can't be moved with out a few people present to move the item.


LOL! OBT + stove = oh CRAP!


----------



## KenW (Jan 4, 2009)

One of mine escaped from my human error.   Not a happy ending here.     A few years ago my little G. aureostriata escaped when I kept it in one of those acrylic boxes used to display baseballs and Beanie Babies.  I came home one afternoon and saw things had been knocked off of my animal table.  My jungle carpet python had gotten out of her cage.  I must not have closed the door  properly.  Good thing I don't keep hot snakes.  I found this arboreal snake in the bathroom perched on the shower head.  Anyways the spider's acrylic cage was on the floor with the lid off and substrate spilled on the carpet.   I searched the room on my hands and knees but couldn't find the tarantula.  I emptied the closet as best I could and couldn't find a thing. I figured I'd see the tarantula eventually... Months later I assumed the spider had dehydrated and died.  I was planning to use an insecticide fogger because I had a big silverfish problem.  I moved all of my pets out of the house and set the fogger off.  I came back a few hours later and saw my fugitive tarantula crawling along the wall.  I put it back  into its cage but it died a few days later.  I felt terrible but it's just one of those things that happened.  :8o


----------



## sn95 (Jan 4, 2009)

I had a B. Smithi sling escape threw a hole that I had failed to cover, and have yet to find it a couple months later. The only other escape I have had was my MM Avic. avic I didn't close the lid tight because I was rushing to get to work on time. Came home went to mist the tank, and noticed there wasn't a spider in it any more. Searched the T room(which also happens to be my room)high and low. Never found it until I called it quiets because I needed to get to bed. Laying in bed look up at the ceiling like 10-15 minutes after lights out and see something dark crawling up the wall. Got up putting hand in front of it and got it back into its cage. I also almost lost a pokie sling last night, it was feeding time I opened up the deli cup. Next thing I knew there was a little 1.5" regalis sling in a threat display on my thumb. It then retreated back to its deli cup and ate its cricket.


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 4, 2009)

My escapee was my fault. I had a large A. hentzi in a shoe box. I had always placed the lid on top of the box, but lately I had been just sitting it there, and not clicking it in place. After all, a little ole spider would never be able to push that heavy lid aside and escape. :? Two weeks later we found her!


----------



## Euronymous (Jan 4, 2009)

There is thread very similar to this that got start a few days ago. I had about 200 lobster roaches "get out" one time. Luckily I am in northern Oregon and it was winter. I was in my parents shop, which is detached from the house. I had them up on a bench with a vacume cleaning the container out, went to flick my cigarette- Oh Q#$W#$%$%$W$WET%WE%$%WE%RETYERRWETRTREYRYRYTU^TYRUTYUUYTUYREYTUYYTR^YTUYERYTYUYER!!!!!
                                               

  My only other escape has been an OBT. After chasing his for five minutes I got him. Since I have "let me go on a walk" a couple times. I know it stresses him out, but I am "part of substrate" when I get him back. No threat pose or anything. Although I'd like to see how far he can hop. He is mature now though, and I am moving him on; its not an option anymore. The girlfriend is pushing 5" an prego, I don't want to mess with her. 
  Oh, I have had another "escape" which was self induced. I had a Regalis that I wanted to take pics of, I put him on the wall. He chilled out for a minute, then started walking around. I am shooting picks and realize that he is about 7' up there. I had to wait an hour for him to come back down.

There is probably more to each story, I just woke up to I'll it at that.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 15, 2009)

codykrr said:


> haha yeah i keep my mantids cage free, i just let them chill on a plant in the T room, they never leave it and i just feed em roaches


Wow that sounds awesome.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 15, 2009)

El Viejo said:


> My escapee was my fault. I had a large A. hentzi in a shoe box. I had always placed the lid on top of the box, but lately I had been just sitting it there, and not clicking it in place. After all, a little ole spider would never be able to push that heavy lid aside and escape. :? Two weeks later we found her!


How much exactly can tarantulas bench? lol :?


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lets just say my mistake was trusting my brother.


----------



## RaginCajun (Jan 15, 2009)

My only escape so far was my female P. chordatus.  I had her in an acrylic box and the managed to shove the lid off in the night.  I found her tank empty the next morning and after searching the immediate area for a while i saw something black moving up the wall across the room.  She didnt put up much fight when i caught her.  The scary part is that this is when i kept all my Ts in my bedroom so who knows where she went in the night while i was asleep!  

My little 2" M. balfouri is in a similar box, a bit smaller and i caught her pushing up on the corner of it a few days ago.  Ive got a bottle on top weighing it down now.

The lids to the boxes i use close very tightly so they are stronger than you think!


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jan 15, 2009)

There was this one time when I had my adult G. rosea out, my first T, and she somehow got off of my hand crawled behind my bed. I wake my mom to help me move the futon to retrieve her.

After that, a large MM L. diffcilus almost escaped me. I guided it out with a small paintbrush was attempting to place it in a small container to ship to somebody. He traveled up me walls and I did all I could do to keep him from climbing out of my reach. Ultimately, I somehow got him in the GLAD cup and shipped him off.


----------



## JDeRosa (Jan 15, 2009)

I had made these crude doors to 5 gallon tanks turned upright. The latch was no good, didn't make a good seal.
I went away on business for a week. I come home, turn the lights on, and my 5" H. Mac is crawling on the side of my couch.
Another time my 6" P. Regalis had escaped (her weight must have pushed that latch open) and I found her in my closet 7 feet away hiding on the side of a box. Needles to say I had to get bigger latches.


----------



## 5thPhantom (Jan 15, 2009)

No real escapees so far, but a couple of near misses!

I totally underestimated the speed of my H. lividum when she arrived (fastest thing I'd had up to that point was by B. vagans!!!   ), so as I lifted the transport pot off her inside her tank, she shot towards me with all guns blazing and nearly went straight up and over the side. I managed to get the lid down in time - no damage to the T or to me!  

Last night I was attempting to separate my P. murinus breeding pair, and they did the trick of opposite directions at lightening speed at the same time. The female shot up the wall and out of the tank - it was a reflex reaction to grab her, and luckily we again both escaped without her injuring herself or sinking her fangs into me!  

My 10" L. parahybana challenges the lid on her tank from time to time, but it is well weighted down.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 15, 2009)

RaginCajun said:


> My little 2" M. balfouri is in a similar box, a bit smaller and i caught her pushing up on the corner of it a few days ago.  Ive got a bottle on top weighing it down now.


that would have sucked if that escaped!


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Jan 15, 2009)

The only real escapees I've had came from a friend that "helps" me feed the T's sometimes   I guess his reflexes aren't quite as developed as mine as there always seems to be something that sneaks out while he's feeding it, especially smaller slings   I'm pretty sure I now have a full grown H. incei happily webbed up in a corner of the shop feasting on the many escapee crickets(they don't count because they ALWAYS find a way out LOL!).

The same friend also kept his collection in my shop while the owner of his complex sprayed the lawns for pests etc and we had a couple of mishaps at that time as well   Good times!


----------



## Wallcrawler (Jan 16, 2009)

Never had a T escape but once forgot a box of 1000 ckickets in my car overnight.  Somehow the tape keeping it closed popped of and most got out.  The next morning most of the crickets were all over the interior of my car.  I tried to get as many as I could.  Needless to say my car began to smell disgusting as the ones I could'nt find died off.  I hate crickets.


----------



## MizM (Jan 16, 2009)

Wallcrawler said:


> Never had a T escape but once forgot a box of 1000 ckickets in my car overnight.  Somehow the tape keeping it closed popped of and most got out.  The next morning most of the crickets were all over the interior of my car.  I tried to get as many as I could.  Needless to say my car began to smell disgusting as the ones I could'nt find died off.  I hate crickets.


I'm so sorry, but  ROFLOL  !!! That is one of the funniest escape stories I've ever heard. I lost about 20 in my truck once, but opened the doors and put the cat in, I think he got most of them.


----------



## Wallcrawler (Jan 16, 2009)

My wife refused to go anywhere with me in that car for weeks.:wall:   Luckily it was summer and I could drive with windows open.  Crickets even got under the carpeting.  I'd rather smell rotting flesh, burned hair, skunks, ect. over crickets.  God they reek!!


----------



## MizM (Jan 16, 2009)

Wallcrawler said:


> My wife refused to go anywhere with me in that car for weeks.:wall:   Luckily it was summer and I could drive with windows open.  Crickets even got under the carpeting.  I'd rather smell rotting flesh, burned hair, skunks, ect. over crickets.  God they reek!!


Agreed. One of the worst smells on the planet. Skunks should have that same smell!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a 2.5" OBT escape about 3 years ago. That sucked, I never found it.


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 16, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> How much exactly can tarantulas bench? lol :?


I don't know, but that lid weighs somewhere between 3 & 4 ounces.


----------



## Jojos (Jan 18, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> A lot of the time it is the keepers fault.
> 
> Keeping them in a container with holes that are to big and they come back to find they have been caring for dirt for a few days, weeks or more.
> 
> ...


Yep... I'm sorry to say it was my mistake but I'm a beginner.   I didn't do it on purpose. I didn't expect them to be soooo small.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 19, 2009)

Rehousing..... a lot of times that is when things go wrong lol.

And also, remember, duct tape IS your best friend when keeping Ts in vials .


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't had any T's escape yet, but my Tap sling sure keeps me on my toes.  I learned to keep my direct vision on it and use my peripheral vision for the crickets and cleaning scenarios.  That thing is lightning fast!


----------



## LeilaNami (Jan 26, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Keeper opens the lid and the little goober is laying in wait for that precise moment and bolts out the container and dashes for freedom behind the one thing in the room that can't be moved with out a few people present to move the item.


This one


----------



## Bosing (Jan 27, 2009)

will just post my stories here... 



Bosing said:


> Among my collections I have one who feels like she is a Harry Houdini... my B. Boehmi.  She is now about 5 inches DLS.
> 
> STORY 1 (around six months ago)
> 
> ...


----------



## Paramite (Jan 27, 2009)

My... *drumming* P. murinus escaped once. It was late at night, so I was too tired to look for it then. I just went to sleep and found him the next morning. 

Edit: Oh, I guess I should tell you how... I was messing with him to get a good ventral shot and he run away and hid inside my couch.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jan 27, 2009)

I haven't had an escape in the true sense of the word - ie. enclosure left open and T wandered off, or T escaped and vanished during handling. The closest I've come was when I was photographing my young A. seemani. For whatever reason it completely flipped out when the flash went off, shot out of the tank, and dashed across my floor. I re-captured it before it got away, but I had my doubts (if you could see the shelving-unit covered disaster that is my bug room you'd know why). Thankfully though, it's as close as I've gotten to an "escapee."


----------



## Blayde (May 10, 2010)

My only escapes they have all been lying in wait. Had an Obt waiting on the underside of his pill bottle lid. Had a P. cambridgei do the same. 

I have had a P. Ornata bolt a few times while feeding, and while transferring her once. Shes extremely skittish, and a cricket landed on her and startled her, sending her catapulting out of her enclosure.

Lastly, I had a female rosehair push the lid off her cup, while I was setting up her enclosure.

Ultimately I caught them all within 5 minutes. The Obt and Chevron didn't even get to cover, the Ornata was contained in a 20 gallon aquarium during the transfer, but the feeding, she ended up under my futon, then about 5 feed up my closer door, and I found the rose hair approximately 5 feed from where she escaped.


----------



## whitewolf (May 10, 2010)

Lets see what all have I turned lose.

1/4" C Fac. threw a tiny hole that the size was obviously miss judged on a year ago. Never found but believed to be dead.

3 mantis never found. One mature male budwing the night before he was to be shipped out to someone who needed him, one 3" European, and a 1" grass mantis.

2nd instar OBT's about 4 of them still lose in the herp room but I think I sat on one. Happened when I was packing slings they darted out, squished one when I packed up to catch another.

Aphono got out because I forgot to set the water jug back on her lid. Found 2 days later hiding under the self and a quick rehousal made.

H Mac picked at the air hose vent hole on the lid till it got the cork out. :wall: yet to be found and no webbing to indicate it is still in the house nor alive. Lots of poison sprayed inside and out. Lots of dead roaches found but no H Mac.

Needless to say the double cage is now back together.  Little late for it now.


----------



## robd (May 11, 2010)

A chalcodes when I was a moron and didn't know jack about T's and had a 1/8" sling in a medium sized KK. Whoops. At least it was only a A chalcodes. Never found.

C fasciatum through a really really tiny hole, also misjudged the size proportions. Never found.

My A sp Guatemala (bought as seemanni) escaped by getting pissed off at me putting a water dish in it's enclosure after I just bought it and said screw this, I am out of here and popped the lid to the deli cup... only to get devoured by the pet rat I used to keep in my T room. She lives outside of the T room now, since that happened.

My B auratum, because I forgot to put the weight back on top of it's lid. He popped his lid and got out. I found him on the outside of the B dubia bucket. I took this as a hint and grabbed a nice looking sub-adult lobster roach for him. He obliged and started eating it right on the side of the bucket, kicked some hairs at me like the jerk he is, and then I tried to get him back into his (temporary) deli cup. He wasn't having it and started walking the other way (probably mostly to point his butt at me). I said ok fine man, I'll take the dirt from your old deli cup and put it into this new, wider one so you have more space. He then walked right in. Wow. I really didn't even exaggerate any of that.


----------



## mhill (May 11, 2010)

Well lets see now....I remember way back when I got my very first slings, they were B. smithi, one of them crawled out a ventilation hole...never found it.

 Had a 4" N. vulpinus pop the lid on a container and get out one night. Wife found it at 3 a.m. on her way to the bathroom...she was not happy.

 Had an H. mac sling crawl out a ventilation hole, never found it. 

 Had a 2" P. murinus make a mad dash while rehousing but recaptured it before it made it to cover. 

 Lessons learned from these are...

 Slings can squeeze through tiny holes, always use screen ventilation.
 T's are stronger than you think, always use secure lids.
 Always rehouse small, fast moving T's in a tub/tank with veg. oil barrier so they cant climb the side if they make a mad dash for freedom.


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 11, 2010)

holy thread resurrection  Like it though...

I've never had any escapes, but i've certainly had my OBTs attempt doing a runner while rehousing. Fortunately I had planned for such things and was rehousing in the bath  OBT on the mirror makes it appear to be double the devil it is


----------



## scar is my t (May 11, 2010)

Chaco golden knee (never could spell or remember for that matter the latin name) 1/4 in got out through a small critter keepers air vents/slits and was never found again. And more recently (yesterday) a N. color. popped the hamster tube opening cover off the generic walmart cover I. I was getting some tea since I have a cold and I come back and to my amazement I see a giant 5 inch spider crawling down its cage..... I got it but my god i was amazed.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 11, 2010)

The only T escape we've had was our .5" Holothele sp. Norte de Santander sling. On one of the rare occasions where I was wrong, I convinced Mackenzie the airholes in its new container weren't too big.

Fast forward to feeding day and Mackenzie is looking for Alvin (that's his name) and says to me "he's not in here". So we bring the container to the bathtub, dump the substrate, and sift through it. Mackenzie was right, Alvin was gone. I shrug my shoulders and tell him I refuse to look for a .5" Holothele sling. Our room has a million hiding spots, and I figured he would just die within a week. 

Fast forward to a week later and Mackenzie and I are cleaning out the closet to make room for our mouse colonies and who do we see all scared in the back corner of the closet? Alvin, of course. Barely alive...he was obviously dehydrated. He was also very slow moving so if had been any longer I'm sure he would have died. 

Alvin is now 1.5" and content in a new enclosure with tiny airholes. 

Cass


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (May 11, 2010)

*escapes*

my avicularia metallica MM had a hole in his cage that i forgot to cover 
(hes escaped 3 times)this time he got out and hid in my closet for 2 days.
next day hes hidig behind the empty KK.(now he lives in the KK)

then the garter snake i caught got out twice and my sis
would get frekin mad if she found it in her room.
guess what it hid there for the night.:razz:

my avic avic sling molteed this morn!!!:}


----------



## Helix (May 11, 2010)

I had one escape, it was N.chromatus sling. It was entirely my fault, I didnt close the container all the way. I found the sling few hours later.


----------



## Scorpendra (May 11, 2010)

4-5" _O. aureotibialis_ bolted on me when I lowered my guard during a transfer. I found her after a few minutes of "OH S#%*"ing, though.


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a funny story I never shared. I bred my _H. lividum_ a year or two ago. My female is in an upturned five gallon aquarium with a Robc-esque cover holding back her eleven or so inches of substrate. She finally laid a sac, and I decided not to pull it, since my twelve inch forceps would not possibly fit in the remaining space of the enclosure, and digging her up would have been messy, as well as potentially dangerous for her, all of her progeny, and myself. I remember my excitement when I saw first instars lining the walls of her burrow. Unfortunately though, the ventilation on this enclosure consists of ten half-inch holes, the bottom five of which rest about an inch above the substrate. Sometime after I noticed the little first instars, they molted into second instars. 

Jailbreak.

All of them decided to escape at once (through the ventilation)! I remember walking into my room to find a bunch of tiny tarantulas skittering along the corners where the wall meets the carpet. That night involved a LOT of crawling around on all fours collecting the little hellions in film canisters. My dad and I managed to find thirty-eight of them! Now most of my enclosures are ventilated with aluminum mesh.


----------



## zosimos (Jun 11, 2011)

A C. ritae got out of a ventilation hole a while back. Never found it yet :wall:


----------



## cnapple (Jun 11, 2011)

MizM said:


> I'm so sorry, but  ROFLOL  !!! That is one of the funniest escape stories I've ever heard. I lost about 20 in my truck once, but opened the doors and put the cat in, I think he got most of them.


 I wish my cat would eat the crickets that escape in my house! Unfortunately she just likes to paw at them for a few minutes, then they hop away. :wall: 

Anyway, I had a close call with a _P. murinus_ sling I got as a freebie. I had just unwrapped a couple of _Psalmopoeus_ slings without incident. Those two seemed kind of sleepy from the trip so I figured the OBT couldn't be much worse. I was opening the vials in a plastic tub for the specific purpose of containing any escapees till I could get them in their new vials. I pulled the edge of the paper towel back and out sprints this 1/2" monster. "She" does about 8 laps around the plastic tub at warp 10 before dashing up the lip of the tub and making a leap to the floor and taking off at top speed! :wall: Luckily I was able to get a deli cup over "her", just in time too because there is a gap under the door between our apartment and the upstairs apartment in our converted house. I'm sure my landlord and neighbor would have been thrilled about the new tenant!


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 12, 2011)

>>_raising hand_<< for keeper error...erm, stupidity.  I turned my back for 20 seconds on the open vial of a 0.25"  LP sling.  Never did find it.  Its sac mates are now pushing 6", so I figure if it was still alive it would have turned up somewhere over the past year or so, like in my daughter's bathroom in the wee hours...


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Jun 12, 2011)

My MM A. versi has escaped twice now.

He was in a sideways ten gallon. To keep the lid on, there is some floral wire on all four corners that I tie. If I dont pull it REALY tight, I found out that in the bottom left hand corner there is a space that if you push it from the inside, a small slit that is abolt an inch wide will open.

This was the same enclosure he has been in for three months without any problems, then one day I whent to go change the water bowel. He was not there and my mom was not happy... I found him after an hour of searching behind a book shelf.

The second time he escaped was from the same enclosure. It was about midnight and I was taking a pee before bed. I look over and setting right on top of a pile of dirty clothes I find him. I didnt even know he was gone. He had been in his tank less that two hours previous. I changed his inclosure after this insident, and never told my mom.


----------



## tekkendarklord (Jun 12, 2011)

My H. Lividum escaped when I was transferring him to another cage and he just jumped out and ran lightning speed...good thing I spotted where he hid first...that experience was scary xDD
H. maculata was uhm...I dont really think it escaped from me...but I tried handling it once (really stupid idea xD) it just ran up to my shoulder really fast and I used my other hand to block it's way towards my face...that one was scary...xDD and from those days on I never took my H.mac to handle ever again...


----------



## potatopotato (Jun 12, 2011)

During a two day trip away, my friend went into my room to look at my T's.  He left the door open when he left...

Our massive cat Fudge walked in and sat on the warm tank.  Tank collapsed.  T escaped, was loose in house for two whole days!

Thought he'd be within about 4 or 5 feet of the tank.  No way: he walked to other side of the house, through three different rooms, and was sunning himself in our spare bedroom!


----------



## Endagr8 (Jun 12, 2011)

potatopotato said:


> Our massive cat Fudge walked in and sat on the warm tank.


I giggled so hard when I saw your cat's name. Very evocative!


----------



## skar (Jun 12, 2011)

barabootom said:


> Other than that, I used to keep a snake without a cage.  It was a green tree snake from the Phillipines and I let it live in a large potted tropical plant in my apartment.  It blended right in and rarely left the plant.  People who stopped by to visit never even knew it was there.  I released anoles in the plant to feed it.





codykrr said:


> haha yeah i keep my mantids cage free, i just let them chill on a plant in the T room, they never leave it and i just feed em roaches


Both of these sound awesome !! I wanna do that !


----------



## tristandude3 (Jun 12, 2011)

When i was in 5th grade i had a G. rosea escape. Being a little kid i totally forgot to close the lid to his tank one night after feeding him. We found him behind the stove on the other side of the house the next day haha:wall: still alive and well to this day.


----------



## pocopelo (Jun 13, 2011)

No escapes no my record. But just curious about an idea... 
Would vaseline help keep the spider inside a glass container? 
If I apread some vaseline on the borders of the glass container, she should not be able to 
climb the glass walls, unless she gets my help.-
Anyone has ever tried this?


----------



## gambite (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I had about 20 T's escape one time. I came home a little drunk one night, and found little fuzzy spiders all over my bedroom. Turns out my WC OBT had laid some sacs and forgot to tell me, I was catching baby OBT's around my room for the rest of the week. 

That is my only escape in 4+ years of animal keeping


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 17, 2011)

A.versicolor sling - ventilation hole was too big :wall:

 P.cambridgei sling - bolted while transfering and got into a crack. Never saw either one again.

 P.regalis sling - bolted when I took the water dish. Found it inside the computer monitor and took it apart and got her back. Named Marathon now..

 Now I do invasive tasks in the bathroom hall with the sink drains plugged and doors/dressers closed.


----------



## Redfield (Jun 17, 2011)

Once but it was totally my fault.

When I got my first sling I prepared a cup but I made the holes too big. Luckily I had the cup inside of an empty ten gal and I was able to get it my GBBs cup right the second time. (I love the insect lids I use for sling cups now. They're awesome)


----------



## Br33DX (Jun 17, 2011)

well, p. irminia...my case...well...the name says all doesnt it lol
feeding time, she was rly annoyed for a reason i cant tell...but well i 
gave her the cricket and instead of taking it, what she usually does, she ran straight through the tank, which is quiet big, out of it and straight over the floor to the printer (!!!)
well ya hell came on earth she hid in that god dam seriously big printer 
so i had the nice work to separate it into pieces...at least as much as it was possible
the rest was like hide-and-seek cuz the inner of the printer was black...yahay
took me like 3 hours to get her out of that thing...after that i named her Diva....think i neednt explain why *lol*


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 17, 2011)

The only T of mine that has ever escaped is the H. lividum I used to have. It was my fault -- I realized I had made its tank a little bit too moist, so I decided to temporarily increase the ventilation and let it air out a bit. I left the lid open, which was acrylic with a few vents, and placed the screen top to an empty 2.5-gallon I had there in its place. I weighted it down, and assumed the resulting ~.5" gap would be impossible for a 4" spider to escape through. Turns out I was wrong. A few hours later, I noticed all three of my cats huddled by my nighstand, utterly transfixed by...something. And that's when my heart started beating VERY fast! I shooed them away and looked behind the piece of furniture, and sure enough there was the spider huddled against the wall. I managed to cup it no problem, but I know I was really lucky not to have ended up with a dead cat and a nasty blue demon on the loose. Lesson learned: do not underestimate a tarantula's ability as an escape artist.


----------



## Verneph (Jun 17, 2011)

I actually just had a very near miss with my Avicularia avicularia.  I was misting her tank with the lid off and a little bit of mist got on her.  She bolted for the exit.  Luckily I managed to get her to crawl on the water bottle and I put her back.


----------



## Quazgar (Jun 17, 2011)

Just had my first escape.  Was pulling down my ~2" P. irminia sling to feed it this afternoon and dropped its home   By the time I got down to the floor to get it, it was GONE   Hopefully I'll be able to find it soon.  The wife (who doesn't know it's escaped) will NOT be pleased if she finds it loose before I can recapture it


----------

